# Lenkerbreite Kinder/Jugend



## Dirk74 (19. Januar 2014)

Mich interessieren eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Lenkerbreite bei Kindern/Jugendlichen.
Konkret bin ich dabei meinem Junior (11 Jahre, 150cm groß, Schulterbreite 38cm, Armlänge 45cm) einen Syntace Duraflite auf sein 26" HT zu bauen. Der Lenker ist 640mm breit. Ist das zu breit?

600mm wären sicher ok, aber bevor ich ihn abschneide wollte ich mich mal umhören, denn ab ist ab und viele haben das Kürzen später schon bereut.
Ach so, er soll damit keine CC Rennen fahren, sondern eine gute Kontrolle über das Bike und Spaß haben.


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2014)

64 halte ich für zu breit. 58 bis 60 wird gut passen, aber lass ihn doch einfach selbst probieren. Einfach das Cockpot so zusammenschieben wie du kürzen könntest. Fang bei 56 an und schieb cm weise draus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (20. Januar 2014)

Ich halte mich beim Kürzen an Schulterbreite plus 20cm im Gesamtmaß - allerdings für CC.


----------



## lekanteto (20. Januar 2014)

Mein Sohn fährt am 24er 600mm mit 9° Backsweep.
Gerade bei starrer Gabel finde ich mehr Breite gut für die Kontrolle. Die Griffe habe ich auf Erwachsenenbreite gelassen. So kann er auf "langweiligen" Waldautobahnen auch mal etwas schmaler anfassen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich ihn verschiedene Breiten auf unterschiedlichen Wegen für ein paar Wochen probieren lassen.


----------



## Dirk74 (22. Januar 2014)

Danke für Beiträge. Ich starte (kürze) jetzt bei 600mm. Durch die breiten Erwachsenen Griffe greift er i.d.R. weiter innen.
Breiter als 600mm ist wirklich zuviel, mit dem Abstand der Hände bei Liegestützen überprüft.


----------

